# R-100



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Heck yea I would go, i cant though... Dang this sucks


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

when is it?


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone going to the R-100 in Kelowna, BC?


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

yea me i wanna meet up:wink:


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Is anyone going to the R-100 in Columbia, MO?


----------



## Thearchery97 (Jul 23, 2011)

Might do the one at cinnamon creek in texas


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

chasin feathers said:


> Is anyone going to the R-100 in Columbia, MO?


I might thats the closest for me but its still 5 hours away.


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any one going to the 3-d in grand island nebraska?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Monster bucks7 said:


> Any one going to the 3-d in grand island nebraska?


I probably will if its not during the Cornhusker state games


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Stauntans is in May


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Monster bucks7 said:


> Any one going to the 3-d in grand island nebraska?


That's where 4-H nationals are this year too.


----------

